# Doctor Mafia (Night 3)



## JackPK (Mar 17, 2011)

Doctor Mafia
hosted by Jack_the_PumpkinKing

3 Mafia (1 Don, 2 Mafia Doctors), 14 Innocent Doctors

Apparently medicine in Mafia!verse works in binary code, because if a player is healed an even number of times they will die of healer-clash, but if they are healed an odd number of times they live.

RULES


if you don't speak during the day, you get one warning, then the second time, you're dead
the first time you don't turn in your night action if you have one, it will be randomized and you get a warning; the second time, you're dead
if you have a night action, you don't necessarily have to use it, but you MUST tell me if you'd like to refrain.
during the day, *you MUST lynch someone* - if there are no lynch votes or a tied vote, the last player to be killed will be PMed to choose between the tied parties (or between everyone, if there are no votes).
no out-of-thread communication except between the Mafia

*48 hours for night actions.
The first day will begin at approximately 5pm Central Standard Time on Saturday.*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Night 0)*

*Phantom* has asked to withdraw from this game because of her car accident and related IRL troubles, so instead of looking for somebody to replace her I'm just going to strike her off the list of players, because she was innocent/normal doctor so it really doesn't affect the game _too_ much.

_Phantom is dead. She was innocent._

I don't believe anyone has, but if you targeted Phantom with your night action, you have the rest of the night phase to change it, but it won't count against you if you don't.

Night will actually end sometime this afternoon CST when I get back to my dorm and get settled in.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Night 0)*

The hospital staff wake to a harsh sunrise the first morning after they were put under lockdown. They don't know who planned the ill-schemed, quarantine-like safety measures; all they know is that three psychopathic miscreants have snuck into the hospital, and they have three more staff members present than should be accounted for. Unfortunately, they come from all-different departments - so nobody knows anyone else - and they can't find any list of the staff members on-call at the time of lockdown, so they have no way of knowing who's really a doctor and who's not.

Aside from the overstressed *Phantom*, whose body they found hanging in a staff lounge on the second floor, the only other body is that of *Seritinajii*, overdosed on sleeping pills, lying in a vacant patient's bed on the fifth floor as _John Carpenter's The Thing_ blares on the television above him. A quick search finds far more medicine on his person than anyone should need, most of it sinister-looking.

_Phantom was dead. She was innocent.
Seritinajii was dead. He was mafia.

1 person did not turn in their night action.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Yay, I didn't kill Karkat~
And we got a Mafia. Yes.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Lucky heal, I guess :D


----------



## Superbird (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Mindscrew II. This is awesome.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

It's not very mindscrew.
So, who to lynch?


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Yay, we overdosed a mafia man! I hadn't even thought of that until now....
Checking in beause it feels a bit too early to resort to randy lynching (let a few more people post) and because the absentees tend to die.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

We do need to lynch, though.
Any suggestions?


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Yes 1 Mafia down! It sounds like he was a Mafia Doctor too considering he had "sinister" meds on him.

We can always go with I liek Squirtles?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

K folks, how about this--

Seri was obviously the mafia doctor, and she's currently dead.

There is no mafia doctor to fuck everything up, so I think we could create a "doctor chain" of sorts.

A -> B -> C -> D -> E -> F -> A

Simple. Do that, and we're not going to have any Mafia kills.

The other option, which is far riskier, is this...

A + B -> C
C + D -> E
E + F -> A

If C and E both die but A is still alive, then either E or F are Mafia.

Does this work? There's probably a flaw with my logic; this is far too obvious...


----------



## Mai (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

There are two mafia doctors, it says so at the top. I guess we could call 'dibs' on who to heal, though.

Who'd all you guys heal? I healed Karkat, so I guess maybe if we all target the same people we did before there won't be any clashes.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Based on Seri having 'sinister' medication, we can assume that one Mafia doctor is dead.
Karkat's suggestion sounds good. We can probably narrow down suspects to four or five people that way.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*



Mai said:


> Who'd all you guys heal? I healed Karkat


Me too :D
I wonder who else healed him?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

I healed Blazhy.

Which way are we going to do it?

If we do it the latter way... we'd need an even number of people, and everyone would HAVE TO TURN IN THEIR NIGHT ACTIONS. So I'd lynch *ABCD*, since she never posts.


----------



## Silver (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

...I healed Karkat too. I'm sure there's bound to be healer clashes cuz there are only doctors...


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

I healed Blazihero.
*ABCD*.
Wait, now we'll have an odd number of doctors. But I do like Karkat's idea better.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

No objections to killing ABCD? Well then:

   1. Karkat Vantas and 2. Legendaryseeker99
   4. Flower Doll and 5. Chief Zackrai
   6. Superbird and 7. SilverJade
   9. Aobaru and 10. OrngSumb
  11. Kirby-Chan and 12. Blaziking Loire
  13. blazheirio889 and 15. Mai
  16. Squirrel and 17. I liek Squirtles


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

I healed ABCD.

First of all, ABCD is a guy. D< And yes he posts - granted not often, since he's rather busy with school work, but he posts. 

Anyway I do like Karkat's plan, but since there's at least one more Mafia doctor left he's sure to sabotage our plans - for example, overdose one person, while the Mafia Don targets the person the Mafia doctor was supposed to heal. So right now I don't think it'd work.


----------



## ABCD (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Sorry I'm a doctor too D: 
I healed Blazhy as well :3


Excuse me for my lack of posts, I'm very timid ):


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Hm... even if there is sabotage I don't think it's going to mean anything; there's only one Mafia doctor left, assuming the 1:4 ratio is in play. He couldn't possibly fuck everything up.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

It could mean up to two deaths for us, more if we muck up the plan somehow. On the other hand, if a person dies, then we could tentatively (or strongly) assume that the person who was supposed to heal them is Mafia... It's a rather shaky plan, but it's what we have now.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

So, Karkat, you're basically saying that players next to each other on the list you put in a few posts ago should heal each other?

I'm all for that.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Right now I'm liking Karkat's first plan a lot more, because the second one is rather complicated to wrap my head around, plus it seems a great deal riskier... So we don't really need an even amount of people, right? When we have so many people left and no leads to go on, I'm not liking the random lynching.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Lynches are mandatory. We have no choice.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Oh what :/ I totally missed that, haha. Sorry, ignore me.


----------



## Mai (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

They are? :/

I just hope we get a mafia overdose the next night too, then.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> RULES
> 
> during the day, *you MUST lynch someone* - if there are no lynch votes or a tied vote, the last player to be killed will be PMed to choose between the tied parties (or between everyone, if there are no votes).


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

RNG says Flower Doll.

So* Flower Doll*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Hey, you guys ever think of weaponizing your sylladex overdose powers? Each of us is a potential vig, but we would need someone to cooperate with you for the kill.
Anyway, *ABCD*.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

True, but we'd need a target first.
And depending on how we chose to do the cooperating, the Mafia doctor could interfere and nullify it.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

I chose not to send in my action last night because I don't know who to heal and I fear for an overdose. It wouldn't matter who to lynch since we have plenty of doctors so long it doesn't mess up the plan. Sorry *ABCD*, but we need to lynch someone today. :(


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

We could just organize about two teams of two, for a vig mini-faction, with both teams having two different targets.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Mai (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Do we really need one right now, though?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

No, we don't.

Keeping everyone alive is not our first priority, because unsurprisingly, we're going to have no leads if we don't have any kills. And then we randylynch and the Mafia wins.

I think my second plan is far better because even if the Mafia fucks it up, it gives us evidence.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

*ABCD* because there's no sense in fighting the current :\

I healed Seri last night.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

I healed Superbird. Yay me.

I don't really want to vote for anyone on the first day. Sort of a habit of mine.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

I also healed Superbird.

I don't mind lynching, but I think I'll wait for now.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Regular doctor, healed Blazhy (IIRC). So, we killed a mafia doctor by means of too much healing? Fwee!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

The question is, who healed Seri?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

Maybe me? I don't remember who I healed. >.<


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> The question is, who healed Seri?





Aobaru said:


> I healed Seri


Unless you mean who _else_ healed Seri, at which point I would say I don't know :\


----------



## ABCD (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*



Aobaru said:


> Unless you mean who _else_ healed Seri, at which point I would say I don't know :\


It's an odd heal count not even so it makes sense... I think o.o


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*



I liek Squirtles said:


> Maybe me? I don't remember who I healed. >.<


I find this claim highly suspicious.

Check your inbox and give be your night action or you're getting killed.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I find this claim highly suspicious.
> 
> Check your *out*box and give be your night action or you're getting killed.


Fix'd, 'cause it wouldn't be in the inbox.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

*Day extended until sometime tomorrow because I have D&D tonight and totally forgot the day phase was supposed to wrap up now.*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

I guess nobody had anything more to say.

_Vote count: 4 ABCD, 1 Flower Doll_

With no real leads, the hospital staff begin pointing fingers wildly at each other. Eventually one of the interns toward the back of the crowd is singled out, and the mob mentality descends. In the chaos, it's practically impossible to see who injects the syringe, but as soon as *ABCD* hits the floor, all is silent. The staff look at each other, horrified that they just let themselves kill a person, and someone practical-minded thinks to check his pockets, just in case. Unfortunately, their consciences aren't relieved - he has nothing unusual on his person and is, quite apparently, an actual intern.

_ABCD is dead. He was innocent.
48 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Night 1)*

The next morning, the hospital staff find their numbers considerably thinned. They had expected a casualty or two from the miscreants' meddling, but not three! Some of their number, perhaps, made a mistake?

In any case, the bodies of *Squirrel* and *I liek Squirtles* are found to be unsuspicious and are stored carefully in the hospital morgue's freezers. *Flower Doll*, on the other hand, is found with more of the sinister drugs no doctor would be carrying around without a reason. The staff pack her away in a separate freezer from the others, next to Seritinajii's body, saving them to give to the police.

_Squirrel and I liek Squirtles are dead. They were both innocent.
Flower Doll is dead. She was Mafia.

1 person did not turn in their night action.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

... well! Another mafia down, at least. I'm not sure if it's because the Mafia meddled that more innocents died, or because our plans weren't very set-in-stone... I went ahead with the "heal person next to you on the list", but as we continued to discuss plans after that, some people may have gotten confused.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

I am probably the person who forgot their night action D:


----------



## Superbird (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

I do not think I went with that philosiphy. But anyway, we got another mafia member. Which means there is just 1? more to go.


----------



## Mai (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

It also means that the other mafia doctor is gone (maybe, didn't we decide that suspicious drugs were doctor?) so our plans won't be disrupted, probably!

Uh, I'm pretty sure that I healed Squirrel. Did I do that wrong, or was that just Flower Doll?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

I healed I liek Squirtles.
Just saying.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

Okay, so if both of the mafia doctors are dead then does this mean we can execute my previous strategy?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Okay, so if both of the mafia doctors are dead then does this mean we can execute my previous strategy?


Which one?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

Glad we got rid of a mafia healer. :D

I heal Blaziking Loire last night.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 1)*

So, are we going to have a daily lynch? That would make the game go faster and get rid of inactives and potentially the Mafia.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I am probably the person who forgot their night action D:


Either you did send the PM, or you didn't. :\


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

Randylynching would work but how would we start? Pick off the inactives or just leave everything up to RNG?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

I don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet, but perhaps the people with suspicious drugs aren't all necessarily the Mafia doctors? It could be plausible that the don kills using medicine, too. 

However that's just complicating things... I'm all for going with Kam's original plan (heal the person next to you on the list), if that's what you guys are talking about. And about lynching, we'd best go for the inactives, I think. The problem with the RNG is that the person randomizing could be Mafia, and thus they could guarantee that we lynch an innocent. Plus we don't want to lose an active player to the RNG.


----------



## Mai (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

And then I'd go back to the top of the list and heal Karkat, right? Because everyone on top of me is dead.


----------



## Aobaru (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

Sigh, I'm going to go with *Karkat Vantas* since we have to lynch somebody.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

*Extending the day by 24 hours because I feel uncomfortable GMing a lynch for which the only vote is in the most recent post.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

And I'll vote *Aobaru* because lynching an experienced player for no reason is a scummy move.


----------



## Mai (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

Yeah... *Aobaru.* I mean, there aren't any inspectors and there are less active people to lynch. It doesn't really make much sense.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

Going for *Aobaru*, because of suspiciousness and we need to lynch somebody.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

DON'T MIND ME
PRETEND I WAS HERE THE WHOLE TIME

>_>

_Vote count: 3 Aobaru, 1 Karkat Vantas_

The hospital staff, impressed by their own luck in flushing out another miscreant, begin to chat eagerly about what to do. Gradually the discussion dies down and nobody has any real ideas, until finally one meek attendant begins shouting for the death of one of the other doctors. Shocked by this sudden outburst against someone who had, so far, been extremely impressive-sounding, the staff descends on *Aobaru*. Upon his death, the staff are disappointed to find nothing suspicious at all.

_Aobaru is dead. He was innocent.
48 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

With their organized plan of action set up, the hospital staff certainly didn't expect more than one or two deaths that morning. To their shock, though, four of their number were missing at roll call. *Karkat Vantas* lies neat and orderly on a couch in the lounge, appearing to be merely asleep were it not for his lack of pulse and breath. *Legendaryseeker99*, on the other hand, lies in an unused patient's bed, the sheets tangled around him violently and pills scattered helter-skelter everywhere.

_Karkat Vantas and Legendaryseeker99 are dead. They were innocent._

In a closet on the third floor, the hospital staff find the hanged body of *Blaziking Loire*, a note pinned to his chest reading _I didn't know what else to do..._

_Blaziking Loire was modkilled by request since he wasn't following the game any more. He was innocent._

The morgue's freezer hides the curled-up body of *Silver Panic*. In his pocket are a few days' worth of standard-order pills that have gone unadministered.

_Silver Panic was modkilled for inactivity. He was innocent._

_2 people did not turn in their night action.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

OMIGOD IM STILL ALIVE

What now?


----------



## Mai (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 2)*

Who did you heal, then? I healed Karkat.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Me too, I think.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

... well that didn't go so well! This may be a stretch, but I think Karkat was doctor-killed and Legendaryseeker99 was Mafia-killed. Seems to make sense though: dying peacefully means that he accepted medicine peacefully, while struggling is a sign of being forced to take medicine. However that doesn't really help us as far as I can see, because we were following the heal-person-after-you-on-the-list method. Going by my earlier theory, that means that the person before Legendaryseeker99 left him unprotected and healed another person to kill them, and the person before ls99 is... Karkat! And I think that saying he healed himself to kill himself is a pretty far-fetched idea.

... did anyone get that I think I just lost myself there.

Well I healed Mai since she's after me on the list...

And we have 5 people left... Did I miss anything suspicious :U Because at this rate we'll have to try the odds and hope we kill a Mafia member.

One more thing: in a game of 17 there should be 3 or 4 Mafia, I think. iirc two are dead. So we either have one Mafia don or one Mafia don and one Mafia doctor. Either way, the Mafia should be limited to one kill each night if none of us heal anyone. Should we try the odds and attempt to kill the rest of the Mafia by lynching? Or should we continue with our previous plan and try to prevent deaths? If we go with the latter we run the risk of having two die every night and getting no information out of it, though. Hm.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Wait okay nevermind we have only one Mafia left, according to the first post! That means there are no Mafia doctors to sabotage our plans, and we can safely heal without fearing a second death (assuming we heal properly, people D< Superbird you were to heal OrngSumb weren't you following the thread).

Alternatively, we could be pseudo-vigilantes by organizing stuff so two of us heal the same person. It'll basically boil down to "I'll heal this person; who wants to help me kill them?" and if we hit the Don, great. If the target doesn't die, then the person's partner is the Don; however, this leaves us open to framing. This also leaves us vulnerable to Mafia kills, and if we pull this off wrong we'll have 3 deaths and the Mafia will win. Also there's the problem of inactives ruining our vigilante efforts. All in all there are too many exploitable holes for me to be comfortable executing this plan.

tl;dr let's stick with the healing person after us on the list and try our luck with lynching.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Wait maybe I did heal OrngSumb 

I think I did...

...Sorry, I've been sort of confused about this game.


----------



## OrngSumb (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

I healed Silver Panic last night.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Last night I heal Blaziking Loire. I will plan to heal Mai tonight.


----------



## Mai (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Last night I heal Blaziking Loire. I will plan to heal Mai tonight.


Waitwait_wait_. Now it's nice to think I'm worth being healed, but shouldn't we just stick to the pattern? Blazheiro889 is the one in front of you, and I think it would be easier to stick to the pattern and heal them, because if they miss your post in the thread and stick to healing the person in front of them, they'll heal me and I'll die. Wouldn't it be better keep things the way they are? 

If there's only one mafia left (and I think there is) then assuming everyone heals correctly the only person the mafia could kill is the person in front of them, therefore making it pretty easy to tell who did it. All we have to do is make sure everyone remembers!


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

I think Kirby-Chan just skimmed over the list of names and missed mine. It's a bit hard to tell who's crossed out and who's not from a quick glance.

Okay, to recap: our current plan is to heal the person next to us on the list. I heal Mai, Mai heals Chief Zackrai, etc. This is to ensure that we have no deaths during the night. The only one of us who does not have a healing night action is the Don; thus, if we do this right, the only unprotected person will be the person after the Don. If there is a death we will know who to lynch: e.g. if I die then Kirby-Chan is the Don.

Now, as a lynch is mandatory: all of us are accounted for, except for Chief Zackrai. In order for the above plan to work, everyone must be active and submit a night action, and know the plan. We have about one day left for discussion - if Chief Zackrai doesn't show up by then, we'll go for him, as otherwise our plan could get screwed around with. Otherwise... well, we'll see when the time comes.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Okay, I heal blazheirio889 this night. But the question is who do we lynch today?


----------



## Superbird (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Why lynch at all?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

It's mandatory for this game, as said by the first post.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

oh hey I'm here.

Go forth and explain your plan, Blazherio. I was unexpectedly away for a few days.[/inactivity]


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

For the record, it's blazheirio. I should've made my name easier to spell *sigh*

Right, well I explained my plan (technically Karkat's, but eh, technicalities) already. If you'd read a few posts back... well tl;dr everyone heals the person who's after them on the list. Since only the Mafia Don is left, there is no doctor to screw up our plans so there should be no deaths. Well technically one person will be left unprotected: the person after the Don. So if someone dies we'll know who to lynch! 

Now the problem is who we lynch today. We can't abstain so... Ideas people? :/


----------



## Mai (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Maybe just go with someone who can't turn it in? I'm sure I could, but we should make sure _everyone_ is available.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

*P.S. Um you do need to lynch but there haven't been any votes yet and it's past the time limit for the day. So, er, get to lynchin'.*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

I will be busy around this week so I lynch myself. *Kirby-Chan* Best of luck on finding the last mafia member.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

... Although I regret doing this, it seems like there's no other choice so...
*Kirby-chan*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

NONONO BADIDEATIMEISNOW.

*Kirby-chan*


----------



## Mai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

... Okay. I wouldn't expect a mafia member to suggest themselves for lynching, but I guess if the plan goes well Kirby-Chan won't die in vain. So, uh, *Kirby-Chan.*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Fine.

*Kirby-Chan*

The plan is that we all heal the next person on the list?


----------



## Superbird (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Fine.

*Kirby-Chan*

The plan is that we all heal the next person on the list?


----------



## Mai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Yes.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

I have a question, then. Who heals me, being on the top of the list? is it the last person, or what?


----------



## Mai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Yeah, it's the last person. In this case it would be me.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Mafia (Day 3)*

Shocked by the mass death the previous night, the hospital staff chatter loudly about what to do to prevent the same thing from happening in the future. Everyone shouts their own plans out into the air, with few people listening to anyone else. After some time, the lights flicker off and every machine in the hospital grinds to a halt; the power has gone out, or perhaps been shut off from outside. Knowing that their only hope of getting out lies with killing off the last of the miscreants, the staff finally decide to inject *Kirby-Chan* with a serendipitously-found syringe of some unlabelled drug or hormone. The victim goes into convulsions and slowly, painfully dies; unfortunately, the hospital staff are not able to find any suspicious sign on his body.

_Kirby-Chan is dead. He was innocent.
48 hours for night actions._


----------

